# Atomise! for winter washing



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Ok, some already realise this , some do not.
Following a recent post about removing mud from a vehicle, I cleaned my neighbour's car using a pre spray 1st before even wetting the car, this proved very effective.
There then followed a post that the solution I used may strip wax, however upon contacting the manufactur this was confirmed the product is wax friendly , however I decided to try my own known wax friendly shampoo in a spray bottle but this time on my rear upstairs window ledge, which has not been cleaned in more than 10yrs.

The outside temp was 5c at the time, so I left it for about 5 mins, the results were fab.

the pics were taken from the upstairs window 









and after










naturally this needs another wash however a vehicle here would never need this much cleaning, best bit is you only use a very small amount of shampoo.


----------



## somouk (Jun 14, 2006)

How did you spray it on and what sort of concentration levels did you use?

I use SSF through a Superspray to pre-rinse mine but it never seems to shift that much stuff.

Mart


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

somouk said:


> How did you spray it on and what sort of concentration levels did you use?
> 
> I use SSF through a Superspray to pre-rinse mine but it never seems to shift that much stuff.
> 
> Mart


Today I used my Swarfega vehicle powerwash, I put 30ml+1470ml water eg 2% or 1:50, this is the recomeneded amount for medium soling, but you can see the results from the window, I also have an alloy wheel out in the back and tried it on there, I did wipe that as I rinsed though but the result could well be in the show off section.
Now as for your own shampoo, what is the usual rate for a bucket/10 litres? this will help me to calculate how much ssf you need to put in the spray bottle, the swarfega is not the most concentrated of shampoos where 200ml per 10 litres would be required vs say Megs NXT which would only require 60ml, so if I was trying the same with megs nxt I would have applied just 6ml in a 1 litre spray bottle, sorry if this sounds confusing , I have both 1 litre and 2 litre spray bottles to use :thumb:


----------



## nixy (Aug 29, 2006)

I didn't see the original post about pre washing - can you explain the process again for me please?


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

nixy said:


> I didn't see the original post about pre washing - can you explain the process again for me please?


see http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/showthread.php?t=15147&highlight=avanti


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

somouk said:


> How did you spray it on and what sort of concentration levels did you use?
> 
> I use SSF through a Superspray to pre-rinse mine but it never seems to shift that much stuff.
> 
> Mart


By the way I used a pump spray bottle, can be had from 1.29 upwards :car:


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

how about a test with your soaps and leave a section thats just plain water?


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

I use a pump spray to do the bottoms of the doors and under arches (SSF) Adds a bit more lubrication before I wet the car down and then cover with foam (using SSF through a suds blaster) 

I did experiment with a few different things - tesco value car wash, megs gold class (25:1 ish) but found that it did help bring the mud off before a pre wash.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

steveo3002 said:


> how about a test with your soaps and leave a section thats just plain water?


Will do :thumb:


----------

